# Snoring, is this normal?



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I've noticed that Louie snores, its not loud and it is kind of funny to hear but I started wondering if it was normal. I've had other breeds and mutts that snored so I didn't really think much about it. Of course with him being my first malty I figured I should ask.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It is quite normal in my house. They don't snore all the time or even every night but on occasion I hear one of them snoring and it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I know, I just laugh about it and I'm glad he doesn't snore as loud as my girlfriend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine do occasionally.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to ask the same question about my husband. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles snores all the time and we just let it go since it apparently isn't doing her any harm. My Husband was actually blaming me, but it was Snuggles all the time.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Only one of mine snores (London) and it is so cute! What I love to hear even more are their little yips, squeaks, and barks when they're asleep...assumingly dreaming. :wub:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Snuggles snores all the time and we just let it go since it apparently isn't doing her any harm. My Husband was actually blaming me, but it was Snuggles all the time.


Yeah, right. and I suppose its snuggles thats passing gas too? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Out of my 3, Jett is the only one who on occasion snores. Very quiet. Very sweet. I agree with Lynda. It always makes me smile. But it's nothing like the snore you hear from the flat faced breeds like Pekinese, Pugs, etc...

Zoe and Callie say to make sure that everyone knows that neither of them ever snore! It's not ladylike they tell me. Hmmm....so I have been told that I have on occasion snored. What do you suppose they think of their mommy? :OMG!:


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Rocks said:


> I've noticed that Louie snores, its not loud and it is kind of funny to hear but I started wondering if it was normal. I've had other breeds and mutts that snored so I didn't really think much about it. Of course with him being my first malty I figured I should ask.


My Holly snores once in a great while, but very quiet snore you have to really listen closely to hear, ha.

What I love is when she is dreaming what I think is a happy dream and makes little squeaking barky sounds in her sleep....it is such a cute sound! I have never heard such a funny little sound before, . Maltese are so special ~


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness snores - loud! She has actually been so loud that she woke up both Tessa and me!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I figured it was normal but thought it best to ask just in case it might be a sign of a possible health issue. Its always best to ask when it comes to the health and well being of your furry family. I pay close attention to every sound he makes, his sleeping patterns, places he normally sleeps and everything else with his behavior so I can tell when he is not acting like his normal self. For example he has different places to sleep depending on the temperature, warm is in the bathroom next to the tube on the tile floor, cool is my lap, the couch, the bed or any chair so he's off the ground. I'm the same way with my cat, I know her behavior very well because her and I have played together for over 5 years now, she always got lots of attention from me. Now I have Louie so they share me but I've got plenty of time for both of them.


----------

